# DRI Points Advice



## msutton33 (Oct 14, 2011)

My eBay purchase of 8500 US Collection DRI points was finalized this week.  The points expire at the end of December.  I can save only 2,125 (25%).  I can't travel by the end of this year.

I am not sure the best way to save these points.

	Can I deposit all the points into II?
	Should I save the 25% in DRI and the remaining in II if I can?
	Can I make a reservation for 2012 with them?
	Can I use them to pay maintenance fees?

I could use some advice regarding saving or using these points.

I sure don't want to loose them.


----------



## lawren2 (Oct 14, 2011)

msutton33 said:


> My eBay purchase of 8500 US Collection DRI points was finalized this week.  The points expire at the end of December.  I can save only 2,125 (25%).  I can't travel by the end of this year.
> 
> I am not sure the best way to save these points.
> 
> ...



You are not a Club member, right?  Just a US collection member.

Club members at this point could do the following (collection members may or may not have all these benefits):

	Can I deposit all the points into II?
_You cannot 'deposit' into II, Club members can make future II reservations (2011/12/13)using this year's points up until the end of October11, after the end of October, you must use next year's points_
	Should I save the 25% in DRI and the remaining in II if I can?
_Club members can save the 25% up until the end of October, earlier in the year you could have saved more.  Saving is a good thing and the only 'penalty' for bringing them back if you need them is payment of maintenance fees early._
	Can I make a reservation for 2012 with them?
_In II you can, in DRI you cannot._
	Can I use them to pay maintenance fees?
_Don't remember what the limits (amount/dates) but it is never a good deal, I guess unless you can't use them.  I think it may be too late in the year already._

Read the well written Guide to Global Membership found on the DRI site!


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 14, 2011)

lawren2 said:


> You are not a Club member, right?  Just a US collection member.
> 
> Club members at this point could do the following (collection members may or may not have all these benefits):
> 
> ...



Saved points have already had the MF's paid. If you're using saved points, you do not need to pay next years MF's early. 

The rate for points to MF's is 5 cents per point. You can elect to use points to pay MF's begining Nov. 1st. I'm not certain if you must be a club member to use the points to MF option.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 14, 2011)

I believe that at this point your only option for travel outside 2011 with points that cannot be saved to next year is to use them to book a reservation in II.  Any points that cannot be saved and that you do not use for an II reservation must be used within DRI by the end of the year, or you will lose them.  You're too late in the year to use them to pay MF, if that is even an option available to you outside the Club.

I was in a similar situation this year.  I saved what I could and booked a unit in II for a trip next year. I've got a few use-'em-or-lose-'em points left over that I'm going to try to burn on a couple of weekend getaways before the end of the year.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 14, 2011)

I forgot that we were talking about current years points. The window for using points to MF's is narrow. The period to use 2013's points to MF's begins Nov. 1st and I believe ends on Dec. 30th. It takes approx 6 weeks for the MF credit to show up.


----------



## ccwu (Oct 16, 2011)

Steve is right.  You can use 2011 points exchange in II for 2012 reservation.  There is quite a selection there.  Try to find one you possibly can use.  

I did that.  When it comes that I could not use the II reservation, you can cancel it withing 15-30 days, II can save the points for you for another one year.  But you can only use it to exchange within 60 days with the II saved points.  I do not know if you cancel sonner could you use it for reservation for beyond 60 days.  I cancelled around 16 days in advance.  You lost the exchange fee when you cancel your II reservation.  II exchange fee is much lower than RCI.  The fee is $139 for US and $159 for international.  I was impressed with how far the DRI points can exchange in II.  I guess it depends on whre you want to go.  There is a lot for Mexico.  

Hope this help.


----------



## avelox (Oct 26, 2011)

*Great Advice!*

This is great advice. Particularly by lawren 2. BTW, Why aren't you a member of TUG, lawren 2? 

I posted not just to say that this thread offers some great advice to the OP but also to throw out a positive shout for Diamond Resorts. I had to cancel a reservation with them lately and instead of giving me attitude, they gave me support and help and in a pleasant manner.
I find their web site to be a big pain to use at times, but an actual person helped me on the telephone when I called to cancel. I was very satisfied. And the fellow who helped me suggested that I do just what was suggested by many in their comments in this thread, which was, deposit your unused 2011points in Interval and then use them to book a vacation in 2012. You have to pay the II exchange fee, of course, but you do not lose the Diamond Points and if you book something for a less than prime time season, which I always do, since I hate the hassle of the travel during busy seasons, I could book at resorts I might not have otherwise tried out. 
Why hadn't I thought of that?
So I give DRI an "A" for customer service and a special thank you to Luke who belonged to the telephone voice. I hope a VIP from DRI reads this, Luke, and you get due credit for your great help to me.


----------

